# Duck Season!



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We may be coming over to your neck of the woods to hunt with friends on the Snake River. Her parents bought a place in Payette and they have tons of ducks and geese. The beauty of it is (and I will double check to make sure) that since the Snake is the border of Oregon/Idaho, if you are in the river hunting you can use either an Oregon or Idaho license.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Dan will "hunt" Tito at the hunt club during both duck and pheasant season. I can't hit the side of a barn, shooting from the inside, out.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Training partner keeps threatening to take me.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Duck season opens here on Saturday. I'm missing the opening weekend to run the WC/WCX this weekend. Then training is done for the year and it's time to go hunting.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> Duck season opens here on Saturday. I'm missing the opening weekend to run the WC/WCX this weekend. Then training is done for the year and it's time to go hunting.


Best of luck this weekend!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Gotta go buy my migratory stamp this week and then hoping to get out after some woodies, and maybe field hunt for geese. I usually skip opening day because it is wild and there are too many idiots skybusting and flaring the birds.


----------

